# Old Bay Revisited



## LPBeier (Apr 7, 2010)

I found an old thread on Old Bay Seasoning, but it was too old to reply to.

I just bought a jar of Old Bay  at my favourite gourmet store yesterday.  I have only had it on shrimp  before but can't wait to try some of the ideas in that thread - french fries, seafood of all kinds, etc..

The Lady who owns the store said she uses it on chicken - anyone done  this before?  Any other ideas or tips on how to use it?  I can't wait to  experiment.

I guess it won't go very well in cake?


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 7, 2010)

*Old Bay*

Old Bay is yummy in both tuna and chicken salads.  Crab cakes are yummy as are steamed crabs using Old Bay.  I used to make a tasty pasta salad with shrimp, pasta, green onion, green peas, mayo and Old Bay.

I think a sprinkling of Old Bay would could be good in fried chicken, but may not be something I would want often.

~Kathleen


----------



## JamesS (Apr 7, 2010)

They use it for everything out here. Crabs in particular.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2010)

Old Bay is heavy in celery flavor and I'm not a big fan of celery but it is good in seafood.  I use it with shrimp and also crab cakes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 7, 2010)

Bloody Mary anyone??


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 7, 2010)

I find it similar to KFC herbs and spices, except as noted by Andy that it has a strong celery flavor.  It also has a bit of cayenne pepper in it.  I tried it both with pork and chicken, as well as in whitefish chowder.  It's all good.  You might add a bit of lemmon pepper to it, or dried lemon peal.  I think that would be a good flavor addition to an already great seasoning.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!  I can't wait to try all of your suggestions.  Though, Uncle Bob, I might have to try yours first!


----------



## Alix (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, I don't know much about Old Bay, but I wanted to tell you that even if the thread is old there should be that little box you can click to post in it anyway.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 7, 2010)

Alix, I did that and wrote my reply and clicked to post it.  A message came up that I couldn't post to the thread because it was 273 days old.  I copied my reply and tried it twice to make sure I had clicked to post anyway and it happened again so I made this new one.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 7, 2010)

I tried it on some sauteed mushrooms tonight and was impressed.  I find vegetables (and fungi) a good base to test different seasonings.


----------



## Alix (Apr 8, 2010)

lpbeier said:


> alix, i did that and wrote my reply and clicked to post it.  A message came up that i couldn't post to the thread because it was 273 days old.  I copied my reply and tried it twice to make sure i had clicked to post anyway and it happened again so i made this new one.



weird!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 8, 2010)

Alix said:


> weird!



It gets weirder - I just went back to try it again and it worked.  I KNOW I clicked "post anyway" both times before.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 8, 2010)

Just a wee bit on fried or scrambled eggs is not weird!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 8, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Just a wee bit on fried or scrambled eggs is not weird!!!


Anything to get me to eat eggs!  I will eat them scrambled with a ton of things mixed in or as an omelet.  Growing up I couldn't have ketchup due to a tomato allergy so my Mom poured soy sauce on them and I still do that.  So I will definitely try the Old Bay!


----------



## Elf (Apr 8, 2010)

Watch your how much you use, as you will find out in experimenting, a small mount of  Old Bay can easily over power.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 8, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Anything to get me to eat eggs!  I will eat them scrambled with a ton of things mixed in or as an omelet.  Growing up I couldn't have ketchup due to a tomato allergy so my Mom poured soy sauce on them and I still do that.  So I will definitely try the Old Bay!



"Salting" your eggs with it will give you the proper amount....Then a few shots of Louisiana Hot Sauce or Tabasco..

Enjoy your "Chicken Fruit"


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 8, 2010)

Old Bay Wings

Take chicken wings and cut into 3 pieces, discarding the wing tip. 

Toss the wings in some olive oil and bake on a baking sheet at 425 F until cooked and crisp. 

Toss the cooked wings with some melted butter and season with old bay. 

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Constance (Apr 8, 2010)

Old Bay is good in Salmon Patties and tuna dishes, also.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 8, 2010)

Old Bay is mighty good sprinkled on fresh homemade potato chips.
Actually Old Bay is good on dang near ever'thing.......except vanilla ice cream.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 8, 2010)

For lunch today I made shrimp & tuna salad sandwiches with Old Bay.   Mmmmmm, best sandwich I have tasted in awhile!

Thanks for all the ideas.  By the time I get through them all I will have used my whole jar!  But I will enjoy every bite!


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 9, 2010)

As we live in MD we have a jar the size of my head.  I think it is required eating in these parts.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2010)

I made some stuffed and broiled pork tenderloin medallions that were seasoned inside and out with Old bay, and black pepper, stuffed with garlic smashed spuds.  I mad a pork gravy from the juices, a touch of milk, and thickened with corn starch slurry.  The gravy was exceptional, the best pork gravy I've made yet.  The Old Bay strengthened the pork flavor and was almost an unami kind of thing.  The tenderloins tasted great as well.  As Emerald used to say on his show, "You could put this on a car bumper and it would taste great.", or something like that.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Goodweed, that sounds delicious.  I made pork medallions yesterday and didn't think to use the Old Bay.  I thought it might be overpowering for my Dad who can't handle any heat but I actually don't find it too spicy when used in moderation.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 10, 2010)

I love Old Bay Seasoning and I just started using it recently myself.  So, far chicken is what I mostly have used it on.  Sprinkle some on a chicken and breast and grill, it is wonderful.  I never thought have adding it to tuna fish salad and I had that last week.  Old Bay was good added to a recipe for chicken patties that I made last week.


----------

